# harmonics



## Electrified (Jun 5, 2009)

So i'm doing work for this church and apparently they are getting some harmonics in the sound system. They want two new panels added...One for lighting and one for the sounds system. Thats all good but now they want the the building grounded. Is it necessary? Seperating the sound equipment and the lighting should do the trick right?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

could, especially if the lighting and the sound are sharing any neutrals, which could be the problem. if they want two separate panels the let em have that. if they want the building grounded, the ground it, oh and add some lighting protection while youre doing all that to make more, because why-steeples. thats why. they pay. upsell it. but first accomplish the panels-its more than likely shared neutrals causing static.


----------



## Mikecurrey (Aug 25, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> could, especially if the lighting and the sound are sharing any neutrals, which could be the problem. if they want two separate panels the let em have that. if they want the building grounded, the ground it, oh and add some lighting protection while youre doing all that to make more, because why-steeples. thats why. they pay. upsell it. but first accomplish the panels-its more than likely shared neutrals causing static.


I agree with this. One thing to keep in mind though with sound systems is that the "harmonics" they are talking about could also be something as simple as how they are holding their microphones. That of course means that they aren't talking about "feedback".

mike
http://www.mikecurrieelectric.com


----------



## Mikecurrey (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry, I meant to say that they are talking about feedback

mike
http://www.mikecurrieelectric.com


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Electrified.

Can you explain what your customer means by 'harmonics'. They could not know unless they had an oscilloscope on hand. I guess they are talking of something else. How does this problem present itself?

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mikecurrey said:


> sorry, I meant to say that they are talking about feedback
> 
> mike
> http://www.mikecurrieelectric.com


I agree and they also maybe using the wrong type of microphone for the type of use they get. The ones that pick up sound in a 360 pattern don't do well when placed close together.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

A harmonica has no place in a church . Can you hear harmonics or is somebody referring to interference as harmonics? I think these are two different things.(ossiliscope)spelling i know. Correct me if I'm wrong, but are harmonics not caused by non-linear loads (i.e. florescent lighting, computers, tvs, ok - amplifiers, maybe)? Harmonics typically cause heat, usually affecting the grounded conductor. This is remedied by upsizing the conductors. My point is if you add a panel and just needed to separate lighting from the P.A. system, you may look bad as an electrician if you can still hear a harmonica playing :whistling2: They may have a cheap system or not know how to use it properly. I would locate the problem and fix the problem, not throw expensive remedies that may not work. Dimmers in lighting reak havoc on a P.A. Sometimes a power cord ran by a microphone cable causes interference, and I really don't know that I would call that harmonics - maybe, but not really.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

"OSCILLOSCOPE" - Never mind I see the original post was dated 6-4-09. I might as well have responded to an '05 post. You have had time to add 3 new panels with isolated grounds and build a new church. I am still laughing at me.:laughing: openfootinsertmouth


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Me too. 2 months too late,

Frank


----------

